

ARM Announces New GPU - sturadnidge
http://www.arm.com/about/newsroom/mali-t658-gpu-extends-graphics-and-gpu-compute-leadership-for-high-performance-devices.php

======
wlievens
The original Mali tech was developed by a startup in Norway (Phalanx, or
something) and purchased by ARM somewhere in 2006 IIRC.

The product benchmarking on the original Mali happened at the office where I
worked. I remember being pretty jalous at the guys who appeared to play games
all day.

------
moonchrome
And still API's are stuck in the stone age. AFAIK these devices are SM5 OpenCL
compatible and you have to use a 3 generations old API - OpenGLES 2 (no MRT
means not even SM3 level). And WebGL, once (if) it gets supported will be
stuck on this, upgrade will probably take another x years. OpenGL has
extensions but I don't see those implementing basic things as MRT let alone
SM5.

Also AFAIK there is no OpenCL implementation in iOS and Android (haven't heard
of any plans/announcements about implementing it), I've about Renderscript but
haven't looked at it yet.

Sad that it's the software lagging behind hardware, and because of the most
banal part of software - drivers and device API's.

------
coob
Here's a much more readable article about the GPU from Anandtech:

[http://www.anandtech.com/show/5077/arms-malit658-gpu-
in-2013...](http://www.anandtech.com/show/5077/arms-malit658-gpu-in-2013-up-
to-10x-faster-than-mali400)

------
Egregore
Yesterday nVidia announced Tegra 3, arm announces new GPU, it's good when
there is a competition.

~~~
dalore
Except both are ARM based. So either way ARM wins.

~~~
mansr
The Tegra3 has an ARM CPU and (presumably) an Nvidia GPU. The announcement
from ARM is about a new GPU in the MALI family. SoC designers are free to mix
CPU and GPU from any vendors they choose. While ARM is currently by far the
most popular CPU choice, their GPU is in a much weaker position although its
share seems to be increasing.

